# What next after normal hsg?



## Campania (Aug 12, 2012)

I have appt 2oro with fertility specialist, 3 months ago I had a hsg which showed that everything is normal. Meant to be more fertile for three months after hsg, no bfp for me tho.Husbands sperm analysis is normal. Blood tests are good and indicates I am ovulating with 21 day result of 61. Transvaginal scan was good. What should I expect the next step to be? What questions should I ask 2moro? Is clomid an option or not needed? Iui? Don' want to be left another three months before another appt. been trying for over two years to conceive?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Campania,

I would say you will now be diagnosed as the dreaded 'Unexplained'. When I TTC for 2 years after a miscarriage, all test's showed that me and my DH were fine.  We were referred to a fertility specialist and I was put on clomid.  When this failed I was referred for IVF.  The clinic I was at didn't do IUI for unexplained infertility.

I hope this helps you a bit.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------

